# [Review] Nanoxia Deep Silence 1 - des Deutschen liebstes Gehäuse ?



## Badt (1. November 2012)

*[Review] Nanoxia Deep Silence 1 - des Deutschen liebstes Gehäuse ?*






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einleitung und Danksagung
Verpackung/Lieferumfang und technische Details
Verarbeitung und Optik
Testsystem und Montage
Inbetriebnahme
Testmethode und Ergebnisse
Fazit
*Einleitung und Danksagung*
Mit dem Nanoxia Deep Silence 1 wagt sich der deutsche Hersteller Nanoxia erstmals in den hart umkämpften Gehäusemarkt vor. Ob Nanoxia mit dem Deep Silence 1 überzeugen kann erfahrt ihr wenn ihr den folgenden Text aufmerksam lest.

An dieser Stelle gilt der Dank wieder einmal PC-Cooling und Nanoxia für die Bereitstellung des Testsamples. 
*Verpackung/Lieferumfang und technische Details*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Verpackung kommt in einem recht knalligen Design einher. Neben Firmenlogo und dem Namen des Cases findet sich auf der Frontseite eine große Abbildung des Packungsinhalts. Auch spielt Nanoxia gleich alle Karten offen aus und zeigt was das Deep Silence 1 für Trümpfe zu bieten hat. Neben den komplett modularen HDD-Käfigen, welche ja nicht ganz neu sind in dieser Preisklasse, zeigt man sich mit neuen Patenten. Air Chimney nennt sich die Neuerung, welche es einem erlaubt  mit nur einem Handgriff für Frischluft im Case zu sorgen. Dazu jedoch später mehr. Nicht nur für den Otto Normalverbraucher könnte das Deep Silence 1 interessant werden, auch Nutzer einer Wasserkühlung kommen auf ihre Kosten. Nanoxia verspricht das gleich 2 240er Radiatoren im Case ihren Platz finden. Super Sache!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf den Seiten findet man, gleich in vier Sprachen, eine genauere Spezifikation über Maße, Lüfter, Steckplätze etc. Auch wird der findige Besitzer im unteren Bereich entdecken das es wohl vier verschiedene Varianten, welche die Farbgebung betreffen, vom Nanoxia Deep Silence 1 gibt. Hier im Test stelle ich euch die anthrazit-farbene Variante vor.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf der Rückseite der Verpackung findet man alle Vorteile die das Deep Silence 1 mit sich bringt noch einmal mit bildlicher Untermalung dargestellt.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Kommen wir zum Zubehör, dies enthält die üblichen Verdächtigen wie Montagematerial, 5,25“ auf 3,5“ Blende und eine Montageanleitung in vier Sprachen (welche sehr detailliert ausfällt und dank bildlicher Untermalung auch noch sehr einfach zu verstehen ist). Eher unüblich sind die Gummiabdeckungen, welche dazu genutzt werden können die Schlauchdurchführungen auf der Rückseite des Gehäuses komplett zu verschließen. Doch dessen nicht genug legt Nanoxia noch eine EPS-Verlängerung mit ins Paket, dies ist praktisch, sollte die Kabellänge des Netzteils nicht ausreichen um es hinter dem Mainboardtray zu verlegen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Optik und Verarbeitung*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mit dem Deep Silence setzt Nanoxia nicht nur auf Stille im Gehäuse, auch optisch ist es eher ruhig. Was keinesfalls negativ aufgefasst werden sollte. Die Gestaltung ist als sehr schlicht zu bezeichnen, lediglich die anthrazitfarbene Front setzt einen Kontrast, welcher aber ins optische Gesamtbild passt. Wer nach einen knallbunten aufdringlichen Case sucht, der wird hier leider enttäuscht werden. Die Optik wirkt sehr erwachsen und modern.

Bei der Verarbeitung erlaubt sich Nanoxia keine groben Patzer, diese ist durchweg als sehr gut zu bezeichnen. Die Stahlelemente wirken sehr wertig, scharfe Kanten gibt es keine. Auch die knapp 12kg an Gewicht sind zu spüren, das Gehäuse wirkt dadurch sehr stabil. Bei der Front und beim Deckel verlässt man sich, wie auch schon andere Hersteller, auf Kunststoff. Leider lassen sich hier kleinere Verarbeitungsmängel ausmachen, der ausklappbare „Kamin“ ist nicht ganz sauber entgratet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei der Front setzt man auf 2 Klappen, was sowohl praktisch als auch sinnvoll ist. Hinter der oberen Klappe verbergen sich die 3 Slots für die 5,23“ Laufwerke sowie 2 stufenlose Lüftersteuerungen, welche jeweils 3 Lüfter gleichzeitig ansteuern können. Auch der Resetknopf hat unscheinbar seinen Platz in der rechten Ecke gefunden. Ein Schriftzug des Herstellers ziert außerdem noch den leeren Platz über dem Resetschalter. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die untere Klappe beherbergt die zwei vormontieren Lüfter. Durch Druck auf die linke Seite des jeweilige Lüfterplatzes löst sich der Schließmechanismus, so lassen sich 120mm Lüfter werkzeuglos montieren. Beim Deep Silence 1 setzt man zugunsten eines 3. 5,25“ Platzes „nur“ auf 120mm Lüfter, was aber der Kühlleistung keinen Abbruch tun dürfte. Staubfilter vor den Lüfterplätzen sorgen dafür, dass es im Gehäuse weitestgehend staubfrei bleibt.
Beide Klappen lassen sich nur nach rechts öffnen, daran lässt sich auch nichts ändern. Die Innenseite der Klappen wurde mit Bitumen-Schaum ausgestattet, welcher den Schall davon abhalten soll sich im Raum zu verbreiten. 
Optisch wirkt die Front metallen, erst die Haptik verrät, dass es sich dabei um Kunststoff handelt. Dieser wirkt dank seiner Dicke und Verwindungssteifheit sehr wertig. Der Schließmechanismus wird von kleinen Magneten übernommen welche ihre Arbeit zur vollsten Zufriedenheit verrichten.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Seitenteile wurden beide in der Innenseite mit Dämmmaterial verkleidet und sollen so das namensgebene Konzept des Deep Silence 1 weiter verfolgen. Das linke Seitenteil bietet Platz für einen 120 oder sogar 140mm Lüfter. Der Lüfterslot wurde lediglich zugunsten der schalldämmenden Eigenschaft mit einer leicht entfernbaren Abdeckung, samt Staubfilter, versehen. Das andere Seitenteil verzichtet hingegen auf jegliche Belüftungsmöglichkeit. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Kunststoffdeckel beherbergt einige Besonderheiten. Hier verstecke sich nämlich ein von Nanoxia neu angemeldetes Patent, der „Air Chinmey“, dieser ermöglicht es einen Bereich auf dem Deckel um ein paar Millimeter anzuheben umso für eine bessere Luftzuvor zu sorgen. Im Temperaturtest mache sich dies mit gerade mal einem Grad °C Temperaturunterschied bemerkbar. Eine weitere Besonderheit im Deckel ist das versenkbare I/O-Panel. Durch einen leichten Druck auf die markierte Stellen lassen sich so 2 USB 2.0, 2 USB 3.0 sowie 3,5mm Audioanschlüsse hervorzaubern.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



„Untenrum“ zeigt sich, wie schon in den Tests des R4 und Bitfenix Ghost, das fast schon typische Bild. Kurz gesagt, entkoppelnde Standfüße und ein herausziehbarer Staubfilter sind wieder mit an Bord. Hier wurde an alles gedacht.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Gehäuserückseite beherbergt, wie bereits erwähnt, auch einen, der drei, vorinstallierten Lüfter. Dieser hier ist jedoch von etwas größerer Natur, 140mm misst das Modell auf der Rückseite. Ansonsten auch hier das typische Bild. Erwähnenswert sich evtl. noch die 4 Schlauchdurchführungen, welche wohl für die Nutzung einer externen Wasserkühlung von großem Interesse sein könnten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Innenraum ist komplett in schwarz gehalten, den einzigen Kontrast bilden hier die vorinstallierten Lüfter. Doch auch hier kann das Deep Silence wieder mit einigen Besonderheiten aufwarten, vor allem im Bereich der HDD-Käfige.  Diese erlauben es nicht nur bis zu 8 3,5“ Laufwerke im Gehäuse unterzubringen, sondern können auch komplett entfernt und neu angeordnet werden. Die Montage funktioniert auch hier wieder komplett werkzeugfrei und ist detailliert in der Gebrauchsanweisung beschrieben. Die Käfige können auf eine vormontieren Plastikschiene, welche auch einem 120 bzw 140mm Lüfter weichen kann, leicht neu platziert werden.
Im Auslieferungszustand schluckt das DS-1 Grafikkarte mit einer Länge von bis zu 31,5cm. Sollte die Karte dann doch mal etwas länger ausfallen, so können durch das entfernen der Käfige noch 13cm zusätzlich gewonnen werden.
Mit einer maximal verbaubaren Kühlerhöhe von 18,5cm sollen wohl auch groß gewachsene Kühler den Weg ins Deep Silence 1 finden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Netzteil wird bei Nanoxias neusten Spross in der Unterseite platziert, dabei wird es sowohl durch Gummipuffer auf der Unterseite sowie durch eine Maske an der Rückwand entkoppelt. Der Kunststoffschlitten ist, wie bereits erwähnt, mit nur wenigen Handgriffen entfernbar.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch die Innenseite der Rückwand bietet ein altbekanntes Bild, Erweiterungskarten können durch die praktischen Rändelschrauben fixiert werden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Deckel lassen sich zwei weitere 120/140mm Lüfter montieren, sollte die Kühlleistung des vormontieren 140ers nicht ausreichen. Ein Blick unter die Haube verrät, dass auch hier das Dämmmaterial zum Einsatz kommt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beim Betrachten des Fronbereichs wird nochmal deutlich das hier 3 5,25“ Laufwerke, wieder einmal werkzeuglos, ihren Platz finden. Die 2 120mm Lüfter verstecken sich anfangs noch scheu hinter den HDD-Käfigen, was aber im Handumdrehen geändert werden kann. Über eine Art Lasche an der Rückseite lassen sich die obersten 2 Käfige leicht von ihrem Platz lösen. Der unterste Käfig wurde jedoch mit 4 Schrauben fixiert, ist jedoch auch entfernbar. Wirklich vorbildlich von Nanoxia, diese Flexibilität.
Sind alle HDD-käfige entfernt findet hier sogar ein 240er Radiator seinen Platz in der Front.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Mainboardtray bietet eine großzügige Aussparung, so lassen sich CPU-Kühler auch im verbauten Zustand montieren. Zu gefallen wissen auch die gummierten Kabelführungen. Der Platz hinter dem Tray ist mit ca. 1,5cm zwar etwas knapp bemessen, reichte jedoch für eine saubere Montage aus.
*Testsystem und Montage*
Folgende Hardware wurde im Nanoxia DS-1 verbaut:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Montage verlief ohne Komplikationen, Platzprobleme gab es keine.

*Inbetriebnahme*

Auch die Inbetriebnahme verlief problemlos. Ein grün beleuchteter Ring um den Powerknopf signalisiert, dass der Rechner läuft. Die mitgelieferten Lüfter sind besonders zu loben, diese verrichten unglaublich leise ihren Dienst. 
*Testmethode und Ergebnisse*

Zum testen der CPU und GPU Temperaturen wurden Furmark ( Burn in Test ) sowie Prime95 (Custom / 12k FFT in Place) gleichzeitig gestartet um ordentlich Last zu erzeugen. Die Temperaturen wurden nach jeweils 30 Minuten abgelesen. Die Lüfter auf dem Silver Arrow liefen dabei mit 12V Betriebsspannung.
Die Festplatte wurde mit dem CrystalDiskMark auf Touren gebracht.
Die Umgebungstemperatur lag bei 20°C.

Erklärung der Testkonfiguration:
Stock Fan: Lüfter im Auslieferungszustand getestet ( 1 x Front , 1 x Rückseite )
5 Fan: 5 Lüfter verbaut ( 1 x Unten, 2 x Front, 1 x Deckel, 1 x Rückseite )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leider schneidet das Deep Silence 1 im Vergleich stets am schlechtesten ab. Ein Griff auf den Kunststoffdeckel verrät das sich hier mächtig Wärme im Hohlraum unter dem Deckel ansammelt, auch der "Air Chinmey" kann hier nur in etwa 1°C gewinnen. Kritisch sind die gemessenen Temperaturen aber noch nicht.
komplette Testergebnisse:


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Fazit*

Mit dem Deep Silence 1 gelingt Nanoxia einen gelungener Einstand in den hart umkämpften Gehäusemarkt. Obwohl Nanoxia auf diesem Mark komplett unerfahren ist kann der Hersteller hier doch schon durch Qualität und vorallem durch Innovationen punkten. Die Modularität der HDD-Käfige ist als erstklassig zu bezeichnen. Auch das gebotene Platzangebot lässt keine Wünsche offen, da kann man auch schonmal über die kleineren Verarbeitungsmängel hinwegsehen. Bei den Temperaturen ist auch noch etwas Verbesserungspotential gegeben, jedoch punktet das Deep Silence 1 hier vorallem mit der Dämmung. Ein Silent-Fanatiker wird hier die etwas höheren Temperaturen gerne in Kauf nehmen. 
Aktuell wechselt das Nanoxia DS 1 für 99,89€ den Besitzer. Von mir gibt es eine klare Kaufempfehlung!

Auch wenn es noch Kleinigkeiten zu beanstanden gibt, so hat Nanoxia doch bereits den richtigen Weg eingeschlagen. Aufgrund der hervorrageneden Dämmung sowie der unglaublich laufruhigen Lüfter gibt es die "Silent-Medal" verliehen. Dank der innovativen Features, welche das Deep Silence mit sich bringt, und nicht zuletzt wegen der gebotenen Qualität gibt es auch hier wieder die "Gold-Medal" verliehen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Rosigatton (2. November 2012)

*AW: [Review] Nanoxia Deep Silence 1 - des Deutschen liebstes Gehäuse ?*

Sehr schönes Review . Sehr schönes Gehäuse .


----------



## Badt (2. November 2012)

*AW: [Review] Nanoxia Deep Silence 1 - des Deutschen liebstes Gehäuse ?*

Danke, hab mir auch größte Mühe gegeben


----------



## Onkeldieter (2. November 2012)

Sehr geil das ganze!
Geiles Review und geiles Gehäuse!
Hätte ich nich schon en schickes Lian Li hätte ich es schon bestellt


----------



## AmdFreak9900 (3. November 2012)

*AW: [Review] Nanoxia Deep Silence 1 - des Deutschen liebstes Gehäuse ?*

guter test , aber was ich nachwie vor nich verstehe wer braucht ne dämmung wenn man nahezu lautlose lüfter hat/kauft


----------



## Badt (3. November 2012)

*AW: [Review] Nanoxia Deep Silence 1 - des Deutschen liebstes Gehäuse ?*

Danke für das Lob.

Nun ja, es sind ja meist nicht nur die Lüfter die Krach machen . Bei mir ist es zum Beispiel die HDD welche gut hörbar ist und die Dämmung schluckt hier schon ganz schön an Lautstärke.


----------



## Caduzzz (3. November 2012)

*AW: [Review] Nanoxia Deep Silence 1 - des Deutschen liebstes Gehäuse ?*

hi again AmdFreak9900  ,

die Dämmung soll ja auch z.B. die Seitenteile schwerer machen, so dass diese nicht so schnell ins schwingen/klappern kommen können. Ob das klappt ist natürlich nicht immer gegeben, und zurück zu deiner Frage ich glaube nicht jeder ist bereit Geld auszu geben um (leise) Lüfter nachzurüsten. 
Und natürlich ist bestimmt auch noch ne prise Marketing dabei, egal welcher hersteller, aber Dämmmatten suggerieren Geräuschreduzierung..

mfg


----------



## derP4computer (3. November 2012)

*AW: [Review] Nanoxia Deep Silence 1 - des Deutschen liebstes Gehäuse ?*

Sehr schöne Arbeit, gefällt mir richtig gut.


----------



## wollekassel (3. November 2012)

*AW: [Review] Nanoxia Deep Silence 1 - des Deutschen liebstes Gehäuse ?*

Gelungene Review - recht schickes Gehäuse. Die Klappvorrichtungen auf der Oberseite wirken jedoch billig bzw. passungenau. Unschön, kann aber auf den Fotos auch täuschen. Kauf ich mir dennoch nicht. Mein CM 690 II ist für die Ewigkeit gemacht


----------



## Badt (3. November 2012)

*AW: [Review] Nanoxia Deep Silence 1 - des Deutschen liebstes Gehäuse ?*

Danke . Leider täuscht der Eindruck auf den Fotos nicht, es ist nicht 100% genau. Jedoch wirkt es keinesfalls billig, wenn du das Case mal in Aktion erlebt hast.


----------



## JoKa29 (3. November 2012)

*AW: [Review] Nanoxia Deep Silence 1 - des Deutschen liebstes Gehäuse ?*

Schönes Review! 
Ebenso der gelungene Vergleich mit der Konkurrenz, also natürlich alles in allem sicherlich kein schlechtes Gehäuse - aber: (für mich) noch zu warm im inneren. Klar, gedämmtes Gehäuse und anständige Temperaturen beissen sich natürlich ein wenig ... irgendwo sicherlich auch immer eine Gratwanderung - d.h. für den Preis sicherlich okay!
Aber ob es des "Deutschen liebstes Gehäuse" wird ... - auch wenn ich mich ein wenig aus dem Fenster lehne, wage ich zu bezweifeln ...


----------



## GoldenMic (3. November 2012)

*AW: [Review] Nanoxia Deep Silence 1 - des Deutschen liebstes Gehäuse ?*



AmdFreak9900 schrieb:


> guter test , aber was ich nachwie vor nich verstehe wer braucht ne dämmung wenn man nahezu lautlose lüfter hat/kauft


 
Je mehr Lüfter man im einen Gehäuse hat, desto lauter wirken diese zusammen.
Weiterhin gibt es zudem noch Festplatten und Laufwerke, die Geräusche machen können. 
Die Schalldämmung hat nichts allein mit den Lüftern zu tun.

@Topic:
Bilder sehen schonmal gut aus, weiter bin ich noch nicht


----------



## Badt (3. November 2012)

*AW: [Review] Nanoxia Deep Silence 1 - des Deutschen liebstes Gehäuse ?*

@ Joka29
Danke für das Lob. 
Zum titel, der soll ja auch ein wenig provozieren, so das man sich den artikel durchlesen möchte und erfahren will was es damit auf sich hat .


----------



## helli09 (3. November 2012)

*AW: [Review] Nanoxia Deep Silence 1 - des Deutschen liebstes Gehäuse ?*

Hi super Review. Ich stehe nun vor der Wahl Fractal Design R4 oder Nanoxia Deep Silence. Am wichtigsten ist mir eigentlich die Lautstärke. Um so leiser um so besser.
Wie ich gelesen habe hast Du, Badt, beide Gehäuse getestet. Welches kannst Du mir denn empfehlen ?


----------



## AmdFreak9900 (4. November 2012)

*AW: [Review] Nanoxia Deep Silence 1 - des Deutschen liebstes Gehäuse ?*

naja bei mir laufen hdd und laufwerk über eine extra box aus holz mit e-sata.
und uim sys is eine ssd.

bei mir sind genau 2 lüfter drin . 1x vorn 1000rpm , 1x hinten  500rpm.

grafikkarte ist referenz d.

Das problem ist eher das die leute denken mehr lüfter= besser, haben aber keine ahnung von der luftströmung.


----------



## GoldenMic (4. November 2012)

*AW: [Review] Nanoxia Deep Silence 1 - des Deutschen liebstes Gehäuse ?*

Ich habe beispielsweise allein 7 Lüfter im gehäuse:
-2 für Graka(Axial)
-2 Gehäuse(vorne rein, hinten raus,)
-1 Netzteil
-2 CPU Kühler(nagut hier haben viele nur einen)

Da hab ich zwnagsläufig verschiedene Geräuschquellen im Rechner, abseits meiner 2 HDDs.
Da bringt ein gedämmtes Gehäuse schon viel.


----------



## FeuerToifel (5. November 2012)

*AW: [Review] Nanoxia Deep Silence 1 - des Deutschen liebstes Gehäuse ?*


das gehäuse gefällt mir, seit ich die ersten bilder davon gesehen habe. beim nächsten gehäuse-neukauf steht das ds1 ganz oben auf der auswahlliste


----------



## Badt (5. November 2012)

*AW: [Review] Nanoxia Deep Silence 1 - des Deutschen liebstes Gehäuse ?*

Das freut mich zu hören


----------



## butzler (8. November 2012)

*AW: [Review] Nanoxia Deep Silence 1 - des Deutschen liebstes Gehäuse ?*

Klasse Review, tolle Bilder - da bekommt selbst ein überzeugter Corsair-Anhänger wie ich Lust auf einen Wechsel.
Hoffentlich bekommen wir hier noch mehr von Dir zu sehen .

mad


----------



## Badt (8. November 2012)

*AW: [Review] Nanoxia Deep Silence 1 - des Deutschen liebstes Gehäuse ?*

Hey, 
danke für das Lob . Naja ich persönlich finde die Bilder diesmal nicht so gelungen aber ich bin ja auch noch Anfänger in dem DSLR-Bereich.

Sicher, das nächste Review ist schon in Arbeit .

Badt


----------

